# Are these worth purchasing?



## R.K.

Hello. Just saw this at half price, http://www.dvdventas.com/index.php?modulo=max&id=100064, since Im kinda new to classical, I was wondering if it could be a good start on Mozart, there`s a Bach one too, Im really tempted, any suggestions?

Thanks in advance. Regards.


----------



## Mirror Image

No, I think the DVD medium for classical is a terrible way to listen to this music. You should the try the following Mozart box sets:

For a complete survey:










For solid performances of the symphonies:










For the piano concertos try this one:










For an outstanding performance of the Requiem:










Mozart has never been one of my favorite composers, in fact, I have degraded much of his music here on this very forum, but I think there is a lot of merit to "Requiem." This is the only piece I return to and come away feeling completely fulfilled emotionally and intellectually.

Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## Weston

Mirror Image said:


> No, I think the DVD medium for classical is a terrible way to listen to this music.


I'm curious why you would state that. I don't much use DVD's for classical either, but sometimes it's very nice to rent them to get an idea of the orchestral ambience, how the conductor behaves and so forth. They're usually not worth watching again and again

Or would that DVD have images of flowers and bubbling brooks while Mozart plays in the background? That would defeat the purpose of the music I would think.


----------



## R.K.

Thanks a lot for the recomendations, I`ll go for Requiem then, since any box would be too much for me... although the complete works looks amazing and cheap considering the amount of CDs. Thanks again!


----------



## Mirror Image

R.K. said:


> Thanks a lot for the recomendations, I`ll go for Requiem then, since any box would be too much for me... although the complete works looks amazing and cheap considering the amount of CDs. Thanks again!


You're welcome, godspeed young Mozartian!


----------



## Mirror Image

Weston said:


> I'm curious why you would state that. I don't much use DVD's for classical either, but sometimes it's very nice to rent them to get an idea of the orchestral ambience, how the conductor behaves and so forth. They're usually not worth watching again and again
> 
> Or would that DVD have images of flowers and bubbling brooks while Mozart plays in the background? That would defeat the purpose of the music I would think.


Well, I was just giving my opinion, but I never liked any kind of music video to be honest. I guess I'm old-fashioned in that respect, but I always enjoying listening to music, not watching it. It's just the way I'm wired. We're all wired differently.

I would rather spend $4 on a recording of Mozart's "Requiem," then spent $14 on a DVD to watch it being performed. Not only that, it's the same thing everytime you see a DVD concert anyway. The camera is on the orchestra, then it's on the conductor, then it's back on the orchestra, then it's on the conductor, etc. It gets old real quick for me.

Give me a nice stereo system, some PolkAudio speakers, and the CD and I'm in heaven.


----------



## bdelykleon

Mirror Image said:


> No, I think the DVD medium for classical is a terrible way to listen to this music. You should the try the following Mozart box sets:
> 
> For a complete survey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For solid performances of the symphonies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the piano concertos try this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For an outstanding performance of the Requiem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart has never been one of my favorite composers, in fact, I have degraded much of his music here on this very forum, but I think there is a lot of merit to "Requiem." This is the only piece I return to and come away feeling completely fulfilled emotionally and intellectually.
> 
> Good luck in your endeavors.


Awful choices, MI. I'm really surprised you decided to give recommendations on works you barely heard.


----------



## Mirror Image

bdelykleon said:


> Awful choices, MI. I'm really surprised you decided to give recommendations on works you barely heard.


This is coming from a guy who likes Messiaen.  What are your recommendations then?

The Bohm Mozart symphony recordings are regarded as some of the best ever recorded. The Solti Requiem recording has been praised by everyone with ears. The Brilliant box set is a wise choice, epsecially if you want everything Mozart composed in one box. The piano concerto recordings with Perahia have also gotten quite favorable reviews.


----------



## bdelykleon

Mirror Image said:


> This is coming from a guy who likes Messiaen.  What are your recommendations then? .


What this ahs to do? Someone how likes Messiaen can't like Mozart? That's bizarre.

A great recording from the piano concerti:









the symphonies:









or Marriner, St. Martin in the Fields:










and the Requiem:


----------



## Mirror Image

bdelykleon said:


> What this ahs to do? Someone how likes Messiaen can't like Mozart? That's bizarre.
> 
> A great recording from the piano concerti:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the symphonies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Marriner, St. Martin in the Fields:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Requiem:


Nah....those recordings aren't as highly acclaimed as the the ones I suggested. Nice try, but no cigar. You have a private message from me waiting on you by the way.


----------



## bdelykleon

Mirror Image said:


> Nah....those recordings aren't as highly acclaimed as the the ones I suggested. Nice try, but no cigar. You have a private message from me waiting on you by the way.


Yes they are, there is much more music beyond the Penguin guide.

I will quote only about Anda's recording, a recording which is quite remarkable and groundbreaking:



> As to the performances, Géza Anda was a thoughtful and scholarly Mozartian, and indeed, this ground-breaking series established standards for "modern" Mozart concerto interpretation, laying down a path that Brendel, Perahia, and to a lesser degree Schiff have pursued.


I mean, Anda created a new style of playing Mozart, he is like a yardstick from which every later recording can be measured. You can't be more acclaimed than that.


----------



## Mirror Image

bdelykleon said:


> Yes they are, there is much more music beyond the Penguin guide.
> 
> I will quote only about Anda's recording, a recording which is quite remarkable and groundbreaking:
> 
> I mean, Anda created a new style of playing Mozart, he is like a yardstick from which every later recording can be measured. You can't be more acclaimed than that.


I guess you failed to read the glowing reviews for my recommendations. Anyway, it's not important. I'm right in my recommendations and I think they're solid recordings.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Böhm is certainly a solid recommendation... although I personally prefer Marriner. I also have some marvelous recordings of selected works by Jochum, Szell, and others. I say this as someone who truly loves Mozart... so take it or leave it... as you will.


----------



## jhar26

Geza Anda doing the piano concertos is without equal in my opinion....but don't bite my nose off.


----------



## jhar26

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Böhm is certainly a solid recommendation... although I personally prefer Marriner.


Yes, both are good. And you can add the Pinnock set if you like HIP.


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

hmmmm imo, most CDs with "greatest hits" printed on the cover are poor recordings played poorly / average by unknown orchestras. This will be an investment so you don't want an average CD.

i suggest you go to youtube and listen to as many videos there as u can... and then decide which ones you like ... normally the CD info are included in the "more info" section so that u know how to find it.  However, there are "naughty" people who don't give any information regarding the CD. 

i believe it's silly that amazon and other online stores are only allowed by law to make excerpts that last 30 seconds or less... you can't make anything out of that...especially if it's classical music. It might give u the wrong impression of any album ...good or bad.


----------



## R.K.

Thanks a lot for the feedback, youtube is a good source to find new music I agree, but the reason I was asking if this DVD is worth purchasing was actually the pieces it includes, are these good samples to get into Mozart`s full works later? Plus I think any DVD will have a better sound/image -in this case- quality than youtube... Anyway it`s a bit late now since I`m fully enchanted by Requiem 

Amazon should include 2 or 3 full samples of each recording instead of those 30 crappy seconds.


----------



## Mirror Image

R.K. said:


> Amazon should include 2 or 3 full samples of each recording instead of those 30 crappy seconds.


I completely agree especially for classical music as it sometimes takes a little while to get into a piece. I also think they pick the wrong parts to play. They need to do a better job of picking parts of a movement or whatever where the music is about to cilmax.


----------



## Selby

The Solti is also my favorite version of the Requiem, KV 626. That recording has a significant and emotional place in my life.


----------



## bigshot

Bohm Mozart Symphonies
Geza Anda Piano Concerto 17 & 21
Neville Marriner Overtures to the Mozart operas
DVD or Bluray of Joseph Losey's Don Giovanni


----------



## Vaneyes

OP R.K. went missing in '09.


----------



## PetrB

Mirror Image said:


> I completely agree especially for classical music as it sometimes takes a little while to get into a piece. I also think they pick the wrong parts to play. They need to do a better job of picking parts of a movement or whatever where the music is about to cilmax.


Terrified we will record a 30 second track and walk away happy with it vs. making a purchase... Ha. Haaaa Haaaaa.


----------



## bigshot

Come back shane!


----------

